# Herbs and Spices Forum- Finally!



## Alix (Jan 3, 2008)

OK all, we FINALLY have an Herb and Spice forum. Please feel free to visit and post lots of good questions in there. Sorry its taken so long. Good way to start the new year though don't you think?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Alix.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 3, 2008)

you bet Alix. Good timing.. Anyone starting herb seeds for the garden yet?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 3, 2008)

It's still a bit early for seed-starting herbs here - unless one has a greenhouse &/or wants to do a lot of transplant repotting.  In fact, I don't even sow thyme or parsley (which are supposed to be slow germinators, but ones that I've never had a problem with) until late February at the earliest.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 3, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> you bet Alix. Good timing.. Anyone starting herb seeds for the garden yet?


 
That would be a great question to ask in our new Herbs and Spices -> Growing Herbs Forum beth!

I believe it was Alix's intention to let everyone know we now have a forum where we can discuss these things - not open up an discussion about them here.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with you Micheal, but at least I want to say thanks to Alix for starting it, it's a thread I am very much interested in. Sorry!


----------



## *amy* (Jan 10, 2008)

Yay!  Just posted a new thread under Odds & Ends, but don't see it showing up on the Portal Page.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 19, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> That would be a great question to ask in our new Herbs and Spices -> Growing Herbs Forum beth!
> 
> I believe it was Alix's intention to let everyone know we now have a forum where we can discuss these things - not open up an discussion about them here.


 

gotcha, just saw this suggestion


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2008)

This thread is locked.

Please visit our Herbs and Spices Forum.


----------

